# الحمد لله العربية مشيت بالهيدروكسى بدون بنزين



## حسين بدرى (12 يونيو 2015)

الحمد لله العربية مشيت بالهيدروكسى بدون بنزين بس السرعة لاتتعدى 20/25 كيلو فى الساعة 
كنت خارج من عمرة موتور من 4 شهور العربية جابت جوان وش سلندر وبعد فك الموتور وجد شرخ سطحى فى احد المكابس 
هل لغاز الهيدروكسى علاقة بالامر مع العلم ان درجة حرارة اشتعالة كبيرة جدا جدا 
وهل استتخدام الهيدروجيين منفردا افضل لان لة درجة حرارة اشتعال غير مرتفعة فلا توثر فى اجزاء المحرك
وكيف يتم استخدامة منفردا مع مرورة بالكربراتير غرفة الخلط فسووف يقوم الكربراتير بخلطة بالاكسجين


----------



## حسين بدرى (13 يونيو 2015)

لا يوجد رد واحد
للازم اجرب بنفسى التجارب الذااتية بها اللكثثيير من الخساير وتصلييح تلكك الخساير تحتاج الى الوقت وقبلة المال
لكن التناصح وتبادل الخبرات يوفر المال والوقت ويزيد من الحسنات وشكررا


----------



## rmadan0056 (26 يونيو 2015)

مبروك اخى حسين على نجاحك فى تشغيل المحرك بدون بنزين =على قلة معلوماتى اعتقد ان غاز الهيدروكسى يوثر على المكابس =استخدام غاز الهيدروجين ليس افضل=ممكن تفاصيل عن تجربة مكونات الخلية وكمية الانتاج و الامبير =وفقك اللة


----------



## adihamo (29 يونيو 2015)

المفروض الهيدروجين لايسبب مشاكل فى البستم لان عملية الاشتعال تسبب فقط اندفاعه ولكن المشكلة فى كمية الطاقة المتولدة هل تدفع البستم بقوة اكبر من المعتاد عليها الموتور ؟ 

ارجوا شرح كيف قمت بتوصيل الغاز الهيدروكسى الى داخل الكربيراتير او كيف قمت باداخل الغاز الى غرفة الاحتراق لانه امر مهم جدا ويؤثر على السرعة التى عانيت منها ؟


----------



## حسين بدرى (30 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 
عدد الالواح 12 لوح استالس ستيل كل لوحين فى خلية ممنفردة تم توصيل تيارر كهربى من البطارية 
خرج الغاز تم توصيلة الى فتحة دخول الهواا فى الكربرتير تم ازالة فلتر هواء والعمة 
الحصول على سرعة اعلى ممكن باضافة خلية اخرى ودنمو لانى حاولت اضافة خلية اخرى البطارية فضيت وحصل مشاكل فى الددنمو واخت اليوم اصلح فية
فلابد من 2 دنمو للحصول على سرعة اعلى
اسف الافوميتر من النوع الرخيص لا استطيع قياس امبير 
لم اقيس كمية الغاز الناتج لضيق الوقت واهتمامى بان يعمل الموتور منفردا بدون بنزين
اهم شى الى متخوف منة انه يكون له تاثير على الموتور
احلى حاجة لما كنت اشغل الغاز والبنزين مع بعض لتوفير كمية البنزين كانت طرمبة البنزين تتوقف عن العمل بعد 20 الى 30 دقيقةحاوت افسر االموضوع
دة بان احتمال الخلية بتسحب كمية كبيرة من الكهرباء بحيث الطرمبة تعلق


----------



## حسين بدرى (30 يونيو 2015)

انا مستنى العيد وفيه دنمو مع واحد صحبى ناقص شربون اجيبو واصللحوو واجرب ان شاء الله


----------



## حسين بدرى (30 يونيو 2015)

خلية منفردة فى المياة وليس فى التيار التوصيل توالى


----------



## د حسين (18 يوليو 2015)

الأخ حسين بدري المحترم 
طالما انك تحدثت عن التناصح لتوفير الوقت والمال ..... أنصحك (( من الآخر)) ان تترك هذا الموضوع لأنه لافائدة منه وكثيرون قضوا (( ماتوا بسبب هذه التجارب الفاشلة والخطرة بسبب الهيدروجين .. واحمد ربك انك مازلت على قيد الحياة فالتعامل مع الهيدروجين خطير جدا جدا )) .. ودليل الفشل واضح من استنتاجاتك ... والمسافة التي تعمل بها السيارة ليست إلا بالطاقة التي كانت مخزنة في البطارية بعد ان تحولت الى هيدروجين واوكسجين ... وكل تجاربك كانت تنتهي بتفريغ البطارية من الكهرباء وحتى لو ركبت ألف مولد آخر فالنتيجة ذاتها وتذكر ان المولدات الاضافية تحتاج لطاقة وسيزيد الحمل عل المحرك والنتيجة ذاتها ....


----------



## محمد ابو ريم (28 يناير 2016)

عملت تجربة مشابهه الى حد ما
وكانت القناعة اللي توصلت لها مثل ما يقول د حسين
اشكرك اخي حسين على سعة بالك وتنبيهك للناس قبل ما تخسر زيادة وقت ومال وجهد


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (12 مارس 2016)

حسين بدرى قال:


> الحمد لله العربية مشيت بالهيدروكسى بدون بنزين بس السرعة لاتتعدى 20/25 كيلو فى الساعة
> كنت خارج من عمرة موتور من 4 شهور العربية جابت جوان وش سلندر وبعد فك الموتور وجد شرخ سطحى فى احد المكابس
> هل لغاز الهيدروكسى علاقة بالامر مع العلم ان درجة حرارة اشتعالة كبيرة جدا جدا
> وهل استتخدام الهيدروجيين منفردا افضل لان لة درجة حرارة اشتعال غير مرتفعة فلا توثر فى اجزاء المحرك
> وكيف يتم استخدامة منفردا مع مرورة بالكربراتير غرفة الخلط فسووف يقوم الكربراتير بخلطة بالاكسجين


أخي العزيز السلام عليكم اولا لا تلتفت الى المسبطين وتعلم من اخطائك واجتهد كي تصل واعلم ان الله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا 

ثانيا دعنى احاول مساعدتك 
ردا على سؤالك الاول اظن ان للهيدروجين دور في خراب او اصابه احد البساتم عندك وقد حدث شبة ذلك وانا اجرب على موتوسكل 
اما عن السبب فانا اظن ان الهيدروجين مثله مثل الهيبيتات ينفجر بمجرد الضغط من قبل ان يصل الى الشعله 
اسهلها عليك انظر الى بنزين 95 مثلا هذا يعنى ان البنزين 95 اوزا اكتان و5 هبيتات وكلما ازداد عدد الاكتان كلما كان ذلك افضل لان الاكتان يعطى استقرار وامان للبنزين فلا ينفجر بمجرد الضغط وانما يشتعل عند مرورة بالشعله (والله اعلم ) 
ردا على سؤالك الثاني فانا ارى ان استخدام الهيدروجين محقونا مع البنزين هو افضل على الاقل حتى يثبت العكس


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (12 مارس 2016)

بالنسبة لعدد الالواح 12 وكل اثنين في خليه هذا شىء اراه غير جيد 

النبي صل الله عليه وسلم كان يحب الفرد فمثلا لو اكل تمر ياكل باعداد فرديه مثل 3 او 7 الخ 
والاجانب الذى سبقونا بالبحث كانو كذلك الواح خلاياهم لا تزيد عن الفرد مثل 7 . 11 13 .الخ 

واقترح عليك هذا الترتيب لكن اجعل الخليه 11 لوح مثلا وضع بها محايد حتى لا تستهلك البطاريه باكثر مما ينبغي

* -nnnn+nnnn-* 
وال  يقصد بها الالواح المحايدة لو احتجت ا ي معلومة اخبرنى وساساعدك ان ساتطع ان شاء الله


----------



## adihamo (30 مارس 2016)

السلام عليكم ياترى وصلت الى اى مستوى فى استعمال الهيروجين اخى الكريم وهل توصلت الى طريقة لزيادة انتاجه لاننى بفضل الله توصلت لطريقة كيميائية ولكنها مازالت قيد التجربة


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (30 مارس 2016)

السلام عليكم اخي adihamo اذا كنت قد توصلت لشىء فى الهيدروجين جديد فتبادل معنا المعلومات واحتسب اجرك عند الله


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (30 مارس 2016)

اخي حسين سمعت ان الهيدروجين بيرفع الاكتان وهو عكس ما قلته لك انه شبيه الهبيتات يعنى اذا كنت بتستخدم بنزين 91 لو حقنت معه هيدروجين كانك تستخدم بنزين 95 لانها بترفع الاكتان (والله اعلم)المهم اخبرنا باخر ما توصلت اليه وكم لتر فى الدقيقة


----------



## hmozek5 (30 أبريل 2017)

وفقك الله..


----------

